# Best Dog Treats/Toys?



## JE-UK

Mine loves paddywhacks (dried tendons), dried duck necks (icky but he loves them), pig ears, and antlers.

The thing that keeps him busy the longest, though, is the Everlasting Treat Ball. It is really ingenious. The ball has a smooth curved rubber lip that he can't get his teeth into (and trust me, he tries), and the filler is super-compressed, so he has to work at it with one canine at a time. It is actually pretty entertaining for me, too, watching him contort himself :smile:.


----------



## LEUllman

@JE-UK is right on about the Everlasting Treat Ball. Beau loves his, maybe too much. The bar-b-que flavor treats in there now (it's refillable) are kind of stinky, and he has a habit of bringing the thing onto our bed and dropping it on my pillow.

Oh, for an oversize mini, the -- what else? -- Medium sized one is perfect.


----------



## Tymaca

LEUllman said:


> @JE-UK is right on about the Everlasting Treat Ball. Beau loves his, maybe too much. The bar-b-que flavor treats in there now (it's refillable) are kind of stinky, and he has a habit of bringing the thing onto our bed and dropping it on my pillow.
> 
> Oh, for an oversize mini, the -- what else? -- Medium sized one is perfect.


Ha! Nothing like wet, slobbery treat goop on your pillow!

So, it says on the package that it is virtually indestructible, would you believe this claim to be true? My other dog is a pretty aggressive chewer and this toy isn't cheap! It's actually on sale at Petsmart this week.


----------



## JE-UK

Mine is also an aggressive chewer (managed to chew a chunk off the "unchewable" black Kong), but hasn't managed to dent the Everlasting Treat Ball yet. Which is weird, because the rubber seems softer than some of the toys he has destroyed. I think it's because of the shape; he really can't get a good grip on it.


----------



## Tymaca

JE-UK said:


> Mine is also an aggressive chewer (managed to chew a chunk off the "unchewable" black Kong), but hasn't managed to dent the Everlasting Treat Ball yet. Which is weird, because the rubber seems softer than some of the toys he has destroyed. I think it's because of the shape; he really can't get a good grip on it.


That is why I was worried. I can just tell usually by texture if she can destroy it and I was weary. Good to know that it holds up. Looks like we'll be heading to the pet store again today! I love showing her off, so it's fun!


----------



## medmom2002

Looking to buy Everlasting Treat Ball--what size for 15 lb 3-yo mini?
Thanks!


----------



## LauraRose

What is the treat part made of?
Product review:
http://dogs.about.com/od/productreviews/gr/everlastingball.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

